# Baby leopard geckos - How much do yours eat?



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I picked up one tiny leopard gecko last week, and added another slightly bigger baby to my collection yesterday. It is insane how much the little guys eat o.o 
Between them they have just polished off a full box of locust, and the larger also ate a couple of wax worms. How much do you feed yours? I'm just doing what I do with my cresteds and adult leopards and letting them have what they want. The smaller had a thin tail when I got her/him but it's starting to get chubby now <3 

It amazes me how such small geckos fit so much in their stomachs. Especially as the larger threw up a stomach full of meal worms on the journey home yesterday >_<


----------



## Mozart (Jan 10, 2011)

Generally they will eat loads, though dependant on what size the food is.
When mine was a baby I could feed him excess n above of 20 pin head crickets. And would feed him what I believed to be enough for him, removing those that he didn't finish off each time, which usually wasn't any.
Each gecko is different, mine loved his food and grew to a big lad.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

My baby Leo eats about 15 mealies.

Check the other Leo doesn't regurgitate again as you may need to get a fecal test done ASAP  

Just keep and eye. But they generally won't over eat.


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

Mine go through phases of eating loads to just a few at a time, I would say the eat around 6 locust/crickets a day.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

She hasn't since. She is a healthy looking girl. Can't blame her bringing her food back up with my friends driving <_<
It's a gecko from a healthy source, all it's siblings are also chubby little things with nice fat tails. I'm not worried at all about parasites on this one, she/he is however in quarantine.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Spider Call said:


> She hasn't since. She is a healthy looking girl. Can't blame her bringing her food back up with my friends driving <_<
> It's a gecko from a healthy source, all it's siblings are also chubby little things with nice fat tails. I'm not worried at all about parasites on this one, she/he is however in quarantine.


Yeah but just make sure, as they can look healthy but have parasites..so just keep an eye that's all 

Nav


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

my 2 baby leos each go through about 20 small nymph dubais every day. Its due to them growing so quickly during the first 6 months.


----------



## Bex_2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

my month old each about 5 crickets a day each!!! hungry buggers.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah I will keep an eye on it, I always do  Can't risk anything getting passed to the rest of the animals.


----------



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

My boy eats lots. I'm sure he would clear a tub of locust if I let him. He has put on 7 grams in the last 10 days so I think he will be be a big boy if he keeps it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I haven't weighed either of mine yet, I usually give them a week before pestering them with that c: I get them in to their new homes asap to reduce stress and to hopefully get them feeding straight away. 
So far I haven't had one not eat on the day of arrival. Apart from a sick gecko I took on, but that was understandable. 

The larger of the two finds the little un next door quite interesting, she sits watching her move around. And strangely she has been far calmer since I stuck her next to the other.


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Our 20 hatchlings go through almost 3 boxes of hoppers every other day and probably 15- 20 mealies each on the days in between.


----------



## Racheykins90 (Jun 2, 2011)

My 4 month olds have about 6 small/medium crickets every day, and 1 or 2 waxworms everynow and again or a wax moth,
or a few mealies for one of them 

If I get locusts the tubs normally gone within 2 days!


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

My two really are pigs xD Another tub of locust plus some crickets plus two wax worms gone today! They are going to eat me out of house and home. Literally if they keep eating this much


----------

